# So ... Is Sonax BSD A Spray Sealent Or A QD?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Following on from the 160 (to date) page thread -
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295795&page=160

Since we've all (well most of us ) had a play with Sonax BSD, what have we decided it is?

Is it a spray sealent or is it a QD? 
:detailer:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> Following on from the 160 (to date) page thread -
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295795&page=160
> 
> Since we've all (well most of us ) had a play with Sonax BSD, what have we decided it is?
> ...


Or maybe its a spray wax?? 
Tell you though,its great whatever it is :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

mike41 said:


> Tell you though,its great whatever it is :thumb:
> Mike


Agreed Mike :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

I looked at my tub,its not got much in the way of any info on it,but i am glad its here now


----------



## FatTony (Feb 21, 2014)

Guys can anyone advise me on what to do.
I fancy putting Sonax Polymer Netshield Sealant on my car after its machine polish but wanted to know is there any benefit from putting BSD on top or should I go PB Nattys Blue then BSD..... 

Any advice especially from those who have used the combo is much appreciated. 

Theres just to many options out there..


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

FatTony said:


> Guys can anyone advise me on what to do.
> I fancy putting Sonax Polymer Netshield Sealant on my car after its machine polish but wanted to know is there any benefit from putting BSD on top or should I go PB Nattys Blue then BSD.....
> 
> Any advice especially from those who have used the combo is much appreciated.
> ...


PNS with BSD on top.

BSD is only a quick detailer. But has the hydrophobic properties of a sealant (I guess)


----------



## FatTony (Feb 21, 2014)

Rowe said:


> PNS with BSD on top.
> 
> BSD is only a quick detailer. But has the hydrophobic properties of a sealant (I guess)


So drop the wax and stick with the BSD. Is there any benefit from applying wax to the PNS? or am I just wasting time and effort.
Thanks.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

PNS is a very good sealant, found it resisted dirt very well and stayed cleaner than most products, almost comparable to EXO. water behaviour is superior to BSD IMO. Just use bsd for topping it up occassional


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've no idea what it is but I'd say its like a spray wax. After all, all the spray waxes I've used are not a replacement for wax but do offer some sort of looks/ shine and protection.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> Is it a spray sealent or is it a QD?
> :detailer:


Isn't it a combination of both? Does it have to fall into one category or the other. It's a cracking product IMO and that's all I need to know.

I'm sure there are a few competitors striving to emulate or exceed it's all-round ability vs cost in order to remove it from its spot. When that happens we consumers will be the beneficiaries.


----------



## vwgolfmk5 (Jul 4, 2013)

Its a quick spray sealent detailer
Lol


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

vwgolfmk5 said:


> Its a quick spray sealent detailer
> Lol


PMSL :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

vwgolfmk5 said:


> Its a quick spray sealent detailer
> Lol


that was funny :lol:


----------



## lyodbraun (Mar 22, 2014)

All I know is it's some darn good stuff, I have two more bottles on its way for me... Works wonders...


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Beads up well, sheds dirt well, has lasted a few weeks so far without losing much of its properties. Didn't add any bling to the paint, IMHO, but that's not what I need it for. Hugely impressed and have not experienced any grabbiness when applying. Whatever it is, it is a superb product!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Does it matter ?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

evotuning said:


> Does it matter ?


This.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I would go for spray sealant. 

Everyone uses it to protect mainly. 

Ie I wouldn't be using it before a show or to remove dust.


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

If it quacks like a duck.... it's a duck.

So if it has the properties of a sealant??

Perhaps just a sealant with only a couple of months durability?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Used it on my friends car which had never seen wax. We clayed it and SRP'd it. Then 1 coat of BSD and no top ups. Its still there after 4 months, obviously not beading aswell as day 1 but certainly still there. QD or sealant though? doesnt bother me, it just works.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

PIRHONEY said:


> If it quacks like a duck.... it's a duck.
> 
> So if it has the properties of a sealant??
> 
> Perhaps just a sealant with only a couple of months durability?


Sounds like Reaload...


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

It's an expensive QD and a Sealant low on durability :-[

However it has great water behaviour and is quick and easy


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

organisys said:


> It's an expensive QD and a Sealant low on durability :-[
> 
> However it has great water behaviour and is quick and easy


Is $18.00 (Canadian) for a 750ml bottle expensive? It lasts better then a quick detailer on it's own, and with better water behavior. I think if any, that justifies the cost increase.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Sheep said:


> Is $18.00 (Canadian) for a 750ml bottle expensive? It lasts better then a quick detailer on it's own, and with better water behavior. I think if any, that justifies the cost increase.


£13.95 delivered here 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SONAX-Xtr...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3a8fe3e005

Sent from my iPaddle


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Bristle Hound said:


> £13.95 delivered here
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SONAX-Xtr...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3a8fe3e005
> 
> Sent from my iPaddle


That's $22.50 Canadian. One of the sites I buy from has 4 or so dollar shipping, fairly comparable.


----------



## tv86 (May 3, 2014)

how do you rate BSD in comparison with c2v3?


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

organisys said:


> It's an expensive QD and a Sealant low on durability :-[
> 
> However it has great water behaviour and is quick and easy


It's so easy to get great results even for someone like me who is just a half decent car washer


----------



## miror concept (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have asked myself this question, even though I have never used BSD.

Reading all the threads, it seems it is a spray that is slippery enough to go safely onto paint by itself and then makes that paint clean and shiny (the QD factor), yet then forms a semi-permanent protective coating on the paint ( the sealant factor ).

Is that a fair assessment ?


----------



## miror concept (Sep 4, 2012)

75% BSD 25% ZAINO Z6 for the affected smooth and shiny boosted


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Their are many QD's out there that add their own little bit of extra protection that aren't considered sealants

The question shouldn't be is it a sealant or QD. The question should be how will the user use BSD, as in reality it can be used as both


----------



## rob_benton (Feb 12, 2011)

While on the subject of BSD, ive recently started using Sonax NPT and am really impressed with beading and the reduced cleaning ( much less than wax ). I want to put the BSD on top but am worried if the dirt would stick more to it the just the NPT. Has anyone got any comments on the BSD and dirt clinging to it ?

Thanks


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

GleemSpray said:


> I have asked myself this question, even though I have never used BSD.
> 
> Reading all the threads, it seems it is a spray that is slippery enough to go safely onto paint by itself and then makes that paint clean and shiny (the QD factor), yet then forms a semi-permanent protective coating on the paint ( the sealant factor ).
> 
> Is that a fair assessment ?


^ from my recent experience with it (as I've been using for about 3 weeks now), the simple answer would be a Yes.

It seems to be kind of like a thick QD, which is still easy to apply, and lasts longer than a normal QD. :thumb:


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

> So ... Is Sonax BSD A Spray Sealent Or A QD?


Neither !

It ain't anywhere near durable enough to be a sealant. 

And it's more durable than a QD ! 

It's not as durable as C2v3 an easy lightweight sealant, but it's a lot easier to get right. 

It is :wall: ................... BSD ! :lol:


----------

